# Baby being a...woman...



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Some of you asked me what it's like living with a hormonal tiel...and well...here you have it- I hope Baby doesn't get embarrased that this is now on the world wide web...don't mind the loud budgies nextdoor.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Cookie walks around with her butt in the air like that too.  She also makes a very distinct sound to go with it so i know when she's doing it no matter which room i'm in. I often yell out "Cookie, bottom down!!".


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Now I see what I have to look forward to with Georgie


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> She also makes a very distinct sound


Baby too- it's hard to hear her with 8 budgies in the background with their afternoon chatter...


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

At lease now i know what to look for if in slush lol


----------

